# Check.



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

Ok, I've been fishing out of the canoe a bunch lately and hadn't taken the skiff out in 3-4 weeks. Last time I skiffed it I got out of my "prep" routine and made a few bonehead/rookie mistakes, forgetting some key things. 

I was so peeved that I decided to resurrect the checklist and update it.

Here's what I got:

_-Toilet paper and baby wipes_
_-Trailer hitch receiver ball mount_
_-Boat_
_-Trailer winch wiring harness_
_-Winch remote_
_-Harness battery_
_-Charger_
_-Spare hub_
_-Keys to house AND storm shutters AND circuit breaker box AND trailer lock_
_-Boat plug (not to be confused with Bu&#8230;.,nevermind)_
_-Tools_
_-Cordless drill_
_-Dremel_
_-Push Pole_
_-Dock line_
_-PFDs_
_-Flares/Extinguisher/Whistle_
_-Throw Cushion_
_-Oil/fuel stab._
_-Fuel_
_-Extra gas cans (for trips to remote areas)_
_-Syphon_
_-GPS_
_-Sunscreen_
_-Sunglasses_
_-Hats_
_-Buffs (__www.buffusa.com__, not __www.buff.com__)_
_-Wade boots_
_-Crocs_
_-Fanny pack (I know&#8230;ghey, but what else am I gonna carry my shuff in when wading?)_
_-Fly rods_
_-Fly reels_
_-Fishing license (which state? expired?)_
_-Wallet (make sure wife didn't take all the money out of it)_
_-Pelican case_
_-Cell Phone (and charger)_
_-Tape measure_
_-Boga_
_-Fly boxes_
_-Leader box_
_-Pliers_
_-Scissor clamps_
_-Camera_
_-Batteries_
_-Monopod and leash_
_-(Stringer)_
_-(Filet knife)_
_-(Ziplocs)_
_-(2x8)_
_-(Ice chest)_
_-Water_
_-Anchor_
_-Drift sock_
_-Rainsuit/Fleece_
_-Dry pair of clothes_
_-"Protection"_
_-Seat cushions for whiners_
_-White box to wear over face for photos_
_-Wine coolers/Malt liquor_
_-Bobbers_
_-Sinkers_
_-Bait_
_-Kitchen sink_

Am I forgetting anything?


----------



## bigjim75 (Jul 22, 2008)

Ish said:


> _-Fanny pack (I know&#8230;ghey, but what else am I gonna carry my shuff in when wading?)_
> _-Wine coolers/Malt liquor_


You should have your man card pulled for listing the above 2 items. I mean hand it over immediatly, and go think about what you just said.

Your signature says "Bait's for women and children. ", and you still listed the above 2 items, you should be ashamed. :slimer:

LOL. Just yanking your chain. No hate mail please. Pretty cool list.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

bigjim75 said:


> You should have your man card pulled for listing the above 2 items. I mean hand it over immediatly, and go think about what you just said.


That's fricking hilarious. "go think about what you just said." Greatness!

At least you guys are starting to read into the sarcasm....


----------



## hand (Nov 1, 2006)

Where is the canoe check list?

Wine coolers
wine coolers 
wine coolers
bait
depends


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

i'm working on it. i'll put it up when it's done and you can critique that one too.

i really hope it's not nearly as long.

sniff, sniff... i smell something burning...


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

here's the fanny pack, for bigjim (since he was so envious):


----------



## hand (Nov 1, 2006)

Nah not me!

Its the funnel cakes at NIOSA!

Jeez that's GHAY!!!!! What is the &*$( are you doing with THAT!

NOT fishing with me anymore


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

how many shootings have there been down there tonight?

i got it to wear on your boat.

(try google images. you'd be surprised what you can find.)


----------



## hand (Nov 1, 2006)

Too early. Knife play starts first then come the chootings!

Why did you ruin a perfectly good pair of underoos to make a fanny pack? You could have been Rey Feyo tonight!!


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

watch-a-le, cabron....


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

WHAT KILLS ME IS ISH USES A WINCH TO HAUL UP A BOAT THAT WEIGHS LESS THAN A CHINEESE FEMALE GYMNAST AND HAS TEFLON BUNK RUNNERS TO BOOT. THE SPARE HUB SOUNDS GREAT BUT IF MY WHEEL FALLS OFF (AND IT COULD) I'LL JUST LET THAT AXEL SPARK IT UP, BESIDES I LIKE THOSE TWELVE MILE LONG SCARS YOU SEE RUNNING DOWN THE PAVEMENT, EACH HAS IT'S OWN STORY TO TELL. WINE COOLERS...OK I GUESS IT COULD HAPPEN BUT COOLERS SUCK TRY YEAGERMIESTER, SO YOU REALLY THINK YOU MIGHT RUN INTO JOSE WEJEBE, HE'LL PROBABLY COMMENT ON YOU FANNIE WARE! PELICAN'S ARE PROTECTED YOU KNOW! sEAY CUSHIONS ARE FOR US SENIOR TYPES...NICE TOUCH ISH! wHEN WAS THE LAST TIME YOU USED A BOBBER, SINKER, AND BAIT WITHOUT YOUR FRIGGIN CROAKER HOOKS...**** YOU GOT TO GET IT RIGHT! KITCHEN SINK...*** ARE YOU JUST KIDDING US...**** DRAKESTERS GO HOME!


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

tell you what, on friday I'll let you crank it up by hand. (remember, the trailer doesn't go in the water)

didn't you want to make some cracks about cleaning the boat with a pressure washer? or actually cleaning it, period??


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

That first ten feet up the concrete ramp might be a little tuff, but as soon as I hit those runners...schwing no problem! About cleaning your boat you do an admirable jobl...I even clean my boat after each use although not with a pressure washer...but with that wonderful sulfur infested well water from POC...dissinfects (and kills) everything in sight.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

I used to keep my hubs dry, then one day I said screw it. Hundreds of dunkings since then. I take the wheels off every three or four months and coat stuff with the heavy corrosion x, coat all the studs with the blue omc grease, and shoot some grease in the hubs.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

I used to dunk too. 

Then I blew a hub on Alligator Alley in the Everglades at 9 p.m. one night. I don't like mosquitos.

I also got sick of greasing and cleaning it all the time. Combine that with dragging it several 1000s of miles at a time back and forth from the Keys and LA several times a year, dragging to the middle coast ~ almost every weekend, and down to the lower coast many weekends, keeping it dry is a wiser choice for me...now I don't have to worry about it.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Troo. My longest haul may be 30 miles one way.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Does the skiff even float after you put all that crapola in it?

Here is my list...

Ice chest with half a bag of ice.
4 bottles of water
Two fly rods
tackle bag (5 lbs max)
boat bag with first aid, radio (5 lbs max)
two life vests


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

A lot of that stuff stays in the truck and is taken with for "just in case." The rest is very light and is either worn or takes up little room.

Here's what goes (in red):

_-Toilet paper and baby wipes_
_-Trailer hitch receiver ball mount_
_-Boat_
_-Trailer winch wiring harness_
_-Winch remote_
_-Harness battery_
_-Charger_
_-Spare hub_
_-Keys to house AND storm shutters AND circuit breaker box AND trailer lock_
_-Boat plug (not to be confused with Bu&#8230;.,nevermind)_
_-Tools_
_-Cordless drill_
_-Dremel_
_-Push Pole_
_-Dock line_
_-PFDs_
_-Flares/Extinguisher/Whistle_
_-Throw Cushion_
_-Oil/fuel stab._
_-Fuel_
_-Extra gas cans (for trips to remote areas)_
_-Syphon_
_-GPS_
_-Sunscreen_
_-Sunglasses_
_-Hats_
_-Buffs (__www.buffusa.com__, not __www.buff.com__)_
_-Wade boots_
_-Crocs_
_-Fanny pack (I know&#8230;ghey, but what else am I gonna carry my shuff in when wading?)_
_-Fly rods_
_-Fly reels_
_-Fishing license (which state? expired?)_
_-Wallet (make sure wife didn't take all the money out of it)_
_-Pelican case_
_-Cell Phone (and charger)_
_-Tape measure_
_-Boga_
_-Fly boxes_
_-Leader box_
_-Pliers_
_-Scissor clamps_
_-Camera_
_-Batteries_
_-Monopod and leash_
_-(Stringer)_
_-(Filet knife)_
_-(Ziplocs)_
_-(2x8)_
_-(Ice chest)_
_-Water_
_-Anchor_
_-Drift sock_
_-Rainsuit/Fleece_
_-Dry pair of clothes_
_-"Protection"_
_-Seat cushions for whiners_
_-White box to wear over face for photos_
_-Wine coolers/Malt liquor_
_-Bobbers_
_-Sinkers_
_-Bait_
_-Kitchen sink_

Most of it fits in that "5 lb. boat bag." I pack pretty light on the boat.

(You need more than 2 rod weights for fishing the Keys/backcountry. Shoot, you need more than 2 for POC in the summer...)


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Just kidding. That's about what I carry. Except the fanny pack of course. That's just gay.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

very gay, but it works great. i'm open to suggestions on a better way to do it...


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I have a Fishpond wading belt that has a removable pouch. Let me be clear that it's not a fanny pack , but it serves the same purpose.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

I used to use something similar. I just found my $8.00 Sports Authority (no Academy in FL) fanny pack to be more comfortable and still carry what I need.

Just watch, in a few years everyone will be wearing one!


----------



## tail-chaser (May 5, 2007)

Ish said:


> _-White box to wear over face for photos-_


Classic, that right there is funny!

And I thought you wore the box to protect your face from the sun.


----------

